
Libgit2: a linkable library for Git - sant0sk1
http://libgit2.github.com/
======
zb
For anyone else who was wondering why the one really important piece of
information was completely missing from the website, here it is:

 _libgit2 is under GPL2 with linking exemption, which basically means you can
link to the library with any program, commercial, open source or other.
However, you cannot modify libgit2 and distribute it without supplying the
source._

